# Ode zdi ke zdi



## brady77

Zdravím,

prosím o pomoc s překladem fráze "Ode zdi ke zdi" do angličtiny.

Děkuji.

Petr


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Welcome to the forums, brady77! 

Asi bychom potřebovali celou větu, abychom si byli jisti, že odpovídáme správně.  V dané podobě je to "from wall to wall", přičemž si dovedu představit i jiné možnosti podle kontextu.


----------



## brady77

Chápu, bez kontextu nemá fráze smysl. Uvádím tedy příklad ve větě:

"Veškeré aktivity, které jsme podnikali, nebyly plánované a nebyly zasazeny do nějakého kontextu. Úkoly jsme plnili ad hoc bez toho, aby je někdo prioritizoval (nebo je byl schopen vůbec prioritizovat). Pokud se něco ukázalo jako nefunkční, skočili jsme hned na něco jiného, co se opět ukázalo jako nefunkční. Bylo to zkrátka neustále ode zdi ke zdi."


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Tak "from wall to wall" tady nejde, ale ptám se, jestli smysl je "od jednoho extrému k druhému" ("from one extreme to the other"), nebo třeba "bylo to chaotické" ("it was total chaos", "it was a shambles" [bordel]), nebo něco jiného?


----------



## brady77

"bordel" nebo "chaos" má poněkud negativní podtext. Je to spíš něco na úrovni "balónek, který letí podle toho, jak se odrazí, než podle toho, jak ho někdo nasměroval". Nevím, možná to je zbytečně jemný detail, ale jde mi spíš o srovnání dvou možných cest, které vedou k cíli. Jedna cesta je "řízená" a druhá "náhodná". Obě jsou ale platné. Je fakt, že i v češtině je výraz "ode zdi ke zdi" spíše negativní.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Tak možna "it was all a bit hit-and-miss", nebo "things happened more by luck than design/judgement", nebo "we always seemed to be fumbling in the dark", nebo "we seemed to be constantly muddling our way through"?


----------



## brady77

Ano, to bude asi nejlepší. I kdyby existoval přímý ekvivalent k českému "ode zdi ke zdi",  mohl by mít nějaké zabarvení. Raději to opíšu podle vašich rad. Děkuji mnohokrát.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Rado se stalo! Až ted' mě napadlo "we always seemed to be flying by the seat of our pants".

Fly by the seat of one's pants
Meaning: Decide a course of action as you go along, using your own initiative and perceptions rather than a pre-determined plan or mechanical aids. (source)


----------



## brady77

Hmm, "by the seat of our pants" je asi to, co jsem hledal. Jste mistr jazykového řemesla! Pěkný večer.


----------

